# Bombing 101 : The Reign of Ron



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I am both humbled and blessed.
I recently had the good fortune of running into Ron via a Wild Monkey in the newbie sampler trade.
Turns out Ron is not a Wild Monkey. He's more like a Psychotic Rabid Orangutan who's off his meds and broke his chain.
I say that with the greatest respect and admiration. 
I've been at a loss for words since this happened. 
If anyone is anywhere near Ron, give him a big old gorilla hug for me, will ya? It drives me crazy that I can't be there to do it myself.
Thank You, Ron. 
I've been worked over by the best. I can only aspire to some day be as selfless and generous as you are. 
Did I say Thank You???
Thank You!!!


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Man, you got :sl 

Very nice hit Ron!!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I support Ron's actions :tu You've only been here a month and look at the stuff you've been doing. Someone needed to put you back in your place :r


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Man, you got :sl
> 
> Very nice hit Ron!!


Unreal, isn't it?
He's created a big problem. I don't have any room in my wine coolers.
I've learned exactly what to do when that happens, and I have some money in Ppal for playing Click-n-Ship.
You could use a good slappin, yourself.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was wonderin if i was gonna see the gore.....:r


looks good on ya bro


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

shaggy said:


> i was wonderin if i was gonna see the gore.....:r
> 
> looks good on ya bro


Thanks Shaggy.
Ron pushed my "collection" over the edge. I'm gonna have to do a lot more sharing. I already asked if I can get in the NST as an FTG.
I'm gonna have a garage sale and go on bombing run, too.
I just have to carve out time to do all of it.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy what the hell jeezz crap wow....

I'll say it again...Gotta be something in that Florida tap water!! 

:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

shilala said:


> You could use a good slappin, yourself.


Yeah, yeah, yeah........blah, blah, blah. 
I ain't skeered of you or nobody 

No, really....that's funny Scott. :r :r


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

shaggy said:


> i was wonderin if i was gonna see the gore.....:r
> 
> looks good on ya bro


I'll tell you this, He deserves more than just that!!!!!! The trades, Pifs. The Bombing run he started IS going to be a HISTORIC run.

Also, that was a crazy donation to the Troops!!!!

That's what it's all about!!!!

Ron


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

I knew it, he does it all the time! You can't beat him, never will. Just take your ass kicking, Scott, and live to fight another day. Run and hide. Call your mom. Do whatever it takes to remove yourself from the situation. :mn


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

fishforfree said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah........blah, blah, blah.
> *I ain't skeered of you or nobody *
> 
> No, really....that's funny Scott. :r :r


I'm so glad you said that Bro!!!!!!! :ss :r :mn

Ron


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Never, ever mess with the boys from Florida, I learned my lesson once, and they barely slapped me. 



I got out of the hospital a month later.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Another amazing bomb.

Ron, nicely done my man.

Scott, You deserve everything you get.

All the best,
Al


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> I'll tell you this, He deserves more than just that!!!!!! The trades, Pifs. The Bombing run he started IS going to be a HISTORIC run.
> 
> Also, that was a crazy donation to the Troops!!!!
> 
> ...


I'm glad you think well of me, brother Ron.
I'm trying to learn. It's easy to learn when you're being taught by the best. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> I'm so glad you said that Bro!!!!!!! :ss :r :mn
> 
> Ron


I say we shut that yappity up, what ya think???
:r:r:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

You got smacked up good!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

shilala said:


> I say we shut that yappity up, what ya think???
> :r:r:r:r:r:r:r


Are you thinking to start another run :r :mn !!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Ron1YY said:


> Are you thinking to start another run :r :mn !!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I admit that the thought had crossed my mind...


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Scott it appears that perhaps the 20 have ridden all over you.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> I ain't skeered of you or nobody


Would love to see some Scott on Scott crime says the guy voted "Most Likely to Instigate a Fight"


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Scott it appears that perhaps the 20 have ridden all over you.


Phew. I'll say.


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow Nice Hit!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

WOW, you got nuked!! Ron is one awesome and generous BOTL, there must be something in the water in Florida!! :tu:tu

Enjoy the spoils you deserve it!! :tu:tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

You got hit by an entire payload of BOMBS! 
Nice strike!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

I was wondering what was going to come of this trade! What a hit!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Geezo flip! That's nuts!


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh The Humanity!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for your generous support Scott and.......................................
HA HA !!!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

ya can't beat a guy w/bombs if he lives in a ammunitions bunker (B&M)

nice beating ya gave him Ron......................................................:r


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Ron.....the Official CS Bombing Committee Judges say....









Great job!!​


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ron is totally out of control these days. He is on so many peoples radars Florida must be lit up like Vegas on a Saturday night  Great hit Ron (crazy bombing bastage)


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Great job Ronnie! :ss


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like Ron realy un loaded on you.

Nice one Ron !! :tu


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a smoking hit.

I would suggest you have more than enough labels now.

I think your new issue is yer smoking to !#[email protected]#ing slow :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

See...Ron does not play well with other children!:r he got ya good too:tu:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow... Ron didn't BOMB you... it appears he PURCHASED you and now you are his slave... for life... or longer! :r

That is beyond ridiculous, that is just re-DONC-ulous... :ss


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Looks to me like Ron took it easy on you, he must be getting soft in his old age... :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just a quick note here guys......Ron offered to do a wild monkey trade in the NST, shilala was to send his end to the troops and Ron sent his end of the trade to him. What you see here is the Thank You bomb, not the NST trade, part of the wild monkey. Shilala went way over the top with his dontation to the troops......and Ron just wanted to thank him.

Two great brothers at work here guys:tu


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

DriftyGypsy said:


> Looks to me like Ron took it easy on you, he must be getting soft in his old age... :ss


You're right DG. It has been a while since I put a good and proper beating on someone. I'll have to ponder this until Saturday(My usual day to beat people) and send out a good Whoopin :tu

Ron


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ron1YY said:


> You're right DG. It has been a while since I put a good and proper beating on someone. I'll have to ponder this until Saturday(My usual day to beat people) and send out a good Whoopin :tu
> 
> Ron


Nice hit Ron, you never cease to amaze!!!, Can't wait to see the next victim.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

shaggy said:


> just a quick note here guys......Ron offered to do a wild monkey trade in the NST, shilala was to send his end to the troops and Ron sent his end of the trade to him. What you see here is the Thank You bomb, not the NST trade, part of the wild monkey. Shilala went way over the top with his dontation to the troops......and Ron just wanted to thank him.
> 
> Two great brothers at work here guys:tu


I think it was 75 or 80 nice cigars. I received Scott's end first of course and he hooked Nick up. Ron was loaded and waiting for a target ...

Thank both of you!


----------



## The Dakotan (Jun 4, 2007)

Wow!! Nice hit, Ron!! You are absolutely crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Well played sirs, well played. 

That bomb just slapped Chuck Norris in the face and lived to tell about it.


----------

